# Little brother/younger sibling



## Change1031

Paano ko sasabihin ang "little borther" sa Tagalog?

I know that "brother" is *kapatid na lalaki.* How do you refer a younger/older sibling, like big brother/sister or little brother/sister?


----------



## mataripis

Sa Tagalog ang nakababatang Kapatid ay tutoy sa Lalake at nene 'naman sa babae. Minsan toy o ineng na Lang . Malimit gamitin ang kata waging Ito sa magkapatid at di magkakilalang Tao.(in Tagalog the terms Tutoy and neneng represent younger brother ang sister, sometimes they become tuy and ineng And commonly used within the family or friend circle and even in cases of new encounter among unrelated people). For older brother/sister, kuya/ate are common words.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Paano ko sasabihin ang "little borther" sa Tagalog?
> 
> I know that "brother" is *kapatid na lalaki.* How do you refer a younger/older sibling, like big brother/sister or little brother/sister?


Younger brother is _nakababatang kapatid na lalaki _and younger sister is _nakababatang kapatid na babae_.
If you have more than one sibling and you are referring to your youngest brother, you can say _bunsong kapatid na lalaki_. Likewise, your youngest sister would be _bunsong kapatid na babae_.
When referring to an older sibling in a conversation, you could use _nakatatandang kapatid na lalaki_ (older brother) or _nakatatandang kapatid na babae _(older sister).
As indicated in another post, you could also use the titles of kinship _kuya_ (older brother) or _ate _(older sister).


----------



## Change1031

Thank you DotterKat and mataripis for the explanation.

Is there a colloquially was of saying younger sibling?

Do I just say *May ako ng nakababatang kapatid na lalaki*? Or, do I just use Taglish and say *May ako ng little brother*?


----------



## DotterKat

In Tagalog, there is no title of kinship for younger siblings. You will have to use _Mayroon akong nakababatang kapatid na lalaki_ or _Mayroon akong younger brother_.

There is a huge Chinese-Filipino community in the Philippines and in some families, they do use titles of kinship for younger siblings (_didi_ for younger brother and _meimei_ for younger sister) but these have not yet risen to the level of borrowed words as far as Tagalog is concerned.


----------



## Change1031

Salamat!


----------

